# Purchasing a horse right of first refusal



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Same price? Lol, sure within the 1st month. After that, whatever your price. Doesn't matter anyways, those "contracts "mean nothing.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

waresbear said:


> Same price? Lol, sure within the 1st month. After that, whatever your price. Doesn't matter anyways, those "contracts "mean nothing.


Yeah I thought it was not fair. I’ll put so much money into him. I already booked training board for up to 6 months.
I wouldn’t want a legal fight over this but it sounds unreasonable to me. Could she enforce it? I don’t want to be unfair to her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, not sure of your area, but here in BC, Canada, nope. A friend of mine purchased a horse from someone who had a contract like that with the former owner she bought from. In the end, it went no where as there is no such legal contract, only a promise.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with @waresbear. Those contracts cannot be enforced, at least not in Canada or the US. A horse is considered property, just like a piece of furniture. If you sell it, it's no longer yours and you have no say on what is done with it after that. 

Furthermore, a "right of first refusal" is just that - the option to buy a horse back if it goes up for sale. Not the option to buy it back at the same price. But either way, again, it can't be enforced in my part of the world. 

On an entirely different note, we will be expecting pictures of this black beauty!!!


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Acadianartist said:


> I agree with @waresbear. Those contracts cannot be enforced, at least not in Canada or the US. A horse is considered property, just like a piece of furniture. If you sell it, it's no longer yours and you have no say on what is done with it after that.
> 
> Furthermore, a "right of first refusal" is just that - the option to buy a horse back if it goes up for sale. Not the option to buy it back at the same price. But either way, again, it can't be enforced in my part of the world.
> 
> On an entirely different note, we will be expecting pictures of this black beauty!!!


She wrote the contract so it states that she has the first option to buy him back for the price she sold him to me. I’m ok. With right of first refusal but not with it stating for the same price she sold him to me. I’ll put so much work and money into him. He could be worth much more in a few years.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Nataleia90 said:


> She wrote the contract so it states that she has the first option to buy him back for the price she sold him to me. I’m ok. With right of first refusal but not with it stating for the same price she sold him to me. I’ll put so much work and money into him. He could be worth much more in a few years.


So you can either refuse to sign, ask her to provide a modified contract without that clause, or you can sign it knowing that it cannot be enforced. If you DO decide to sell and she tries to say she should be able to buy it back at the same price she sold it, tell her to take you to court. It will be easy to show that the horse is now worth more, but it's highly unlikely she will want to go to court over it. On the other hand, it could damage any relationship you have with this seller, and she could tell people you didn't keep up your end of the deal. If it were me, I'd do the second: produce a modified contract that doesn't have that clause in it and explain your rationale.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Acadianartist said:


> So you can either refuse to sign, ask her to provide a modified contract without that clause, or you can sign it knowing that it cannot be enforced. If you DO decide to sell and she tries to say she should be able to buy it back at the same price she sold it, tell her to take you to court. It will be easy to show that the horse is now worth more, but it's highly unlikely she will want to go to court over it. On the other hand, it could damage any relationship you have with this seller, and she could tell people you didn't keep up your end of the deal. If it were me, I'd do the second: produce a modified contract that doesn't have that clause in it and explain your rationale.


My husband suggested editing the contract to a normal right of first refusal, without a number. I think that’s reasonable. He’s amazing but I’m an honest person and I can’t promise to take such financial losses. Thanks for your advice


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

pictures?


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> pictures?


Of the horse? Or the contract?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse of course!


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

waresbear said:


> The horse of course!


Thought so.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

be sure when you buy this horse all the paper work is in order and you are the proper owner of this horse, PAID IN FULL. and if they want to have the buy back option you can insist that the price is to be determined at that time.
I would definitely not be prepared to sell back a good horse that I have put time and money into for the same price I paid for it.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Woodhaven said:


> be sure when you buy this horse all the paper work is in order and you are the proper owner of this horse, PAID IN FULL. and if they want to have the buy back option you can insist that the price is to be determined at that time.
> I would definitely not be prepared to sell back a good horse that I have put time and money into for the same price I paid for it.


Thanks. I know she has all the papers and he’s got good ancestry. I want to buy him but I won’t sell him back after years of training for the price of a green horse.
Maybe I’ll let my lawyer go over the contract and reword that section. I hope she understands that. I know she has another , a bit higher offer but that’s from someone who wants to breed with him and very far away and she didn’t think that’s good.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You can amend that contract _at signing_ to read you will contact if you ever need to sell as requested.
The price for the horse will be based on fair market value for the animal at that particular point in time...

The amending of that contract, bring a piece of carbon paper like was used years ago to make a copy of something typed and signed...or you must make identical copies of the document.
A cellphone picture taken of both pages side-by-side and archived someplace safe "for the record" just in case.
Each party needs a copy signed & dated by both parties.

Being nice is one thing when buying a animal but be careful and aware of what you promise her about updates, information or decisions on anything to do with YOUR horse in the future.  
*🐴... jmo...*


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Great advice already given

My thought on her contract is that she is having Seller’s remorse and is making the contract difficult for you.

As @Woodhaven said, be sure you get his papers, which have been signed off by his owner, and be sure you have a Bill of Sale that says paid in full for the amount of *____*

THAT is the legal document you need to be most worried about

You can always call an attorney in your area to ask how much “water” her contract holds, regarding the buy-back

Unless it’s signed by both of you in front of a notary, I am also thinking it’s worthless but check with a lawyer anyway


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> Great advice already given
> 
> My thought on her contract is that she is having Seller’s remorse and is making the contract difficult for you.
> 
> ...


It’s drafted as a bill of sale in full amount with ownership going to me.
She actually told me just days ago that she really needs to sell him soon and needs my decision. So I don’t think she has remorse. Maybe I’m overthinking and should just ask her to change it to right of first refusal/ offer. But she can’t except me to sell him to her in five years after he is a completely trained horse, maybe won shows, who knows...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What is the Right of First Refusal?

If you want to KNOW the answer to a legal question, you need to talk to a lawyer. It can depends on state law and on how courts in that state (or country) have ruled in the past. In the US, most states and some counties have bar association referrals which will let you discuss the matter with a lawyer who specializes in that field for a given time. The county I live in charges $35 for a 30 minute consultation (phone or live, your choice). I've used it twice in the last 6 months. In both cases, the law was somewhat different than what most Internet articles suggested.

The second case would have been a small court claim due to the amount of money involved. The lawyer I talked to sometimes worked as a judge in small claims court and gave me his perspective -ie, how HE would rule if it came before him in small claims court. He offered advice on how to negotiate while staying on the "more likely to win than lose" side. As it turned out, the other party was willing to compromise and we reached an agreement that satisfied all of us.

A sales contract on a horse may, depending on the $$$ involved, be written by a lawyer. Or not. None of mine were - but I've never paid more than $1200 for a horse. I suspect a contract allowing her to buy the horse back at her sale price is unenforceable, but there is a reason I'm not allowed to practice law....


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Something else i just thought of, does the seller live in your area? If so she may feel that she has the right to be involved in YOUR horse after you have purchased it. Some people can be a real nuisance to the new owner as they keep wanting to come see the horse and have some input to how you are training, handling your horse. 
From what you have written I wonder if this is something you might have to deal with in the future
I just hope she is a long drive away from your place.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Woodhaven said:


> Something else i just thought of, does the seller live in your area? If so she may feel that she has the right to be involved in YOUR horse after you have purchased it. Some people can be a real nuisance to the new owner as they keep wanting to come see the horse and have some input to how you are training, handling your horse.
> From what you have written I wonder if this is something you might have to deal with in the future
> I just hope she is a long drive away from your place.


She lives almost two hours away. I hope that’s enough. She seems like a very nice person. She raised the horse from foal and is attached but she still really wanted to sell him. I know she sold another horse just a week ago or so. 
I’ll nicelypropose to change the contract to state that she has right of first offer at reasonable market value. I hope she understands.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

So this is a stallion. Can we see some other pictures please?

When I bought my Arabian stallion I signed a clause that I would never have him gelded. And I didn't. He was beautiful and perfect and his pedigree made the hairline of Arab experts shoot back when they read it. I kept him a stallion even though it meant that he could not be boarded at most places (I kept him on the ranch) or ride him in company. Stallions have two things in the back of their minds at all time. Breeding and fighting.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do not agree to that. No way. IF she wants firts right of refusal , it must be for fair market price. OR the cost of feed, farrier, training. No way to her first right of refusal for the price you paid. She is a dishonest person


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

gi find a different horse. go tio a dispersal sale o r auction to find an untrained horse.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

It seems like a normal person would simply ask since they raised him from a baby that if you ever wanted to sell him to please offer him to them first. I never heard of this first refusal business. If you sell a horse the horse is sold.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is not normal to want to an untrained horse back for the original purchase price.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> It seems like a normal person would simply ask since they raised him from a baby that if you ever wanted to sell him to please offer him to them first. I never heard of this first refusal business. If you sell a horse the horse is sold.


I have no issue with giving her first offer, but not at the price I buy him for. He’ll have so much training. I think she’s a nice person and that she’s just concerned for him. I’ll tell her tomorrow that I need that changed. I asked a lawyer and was told that this paragraph is also not written in a way that would bind be actually. It just states that she would like the right to buy him back at the price I paid. But the wording „would like „ makes it legally weird.
I want that horse but I want to be honest with her. I’m afraid that she’ll refuse to sell him if I don’t agree but maybe I’m overthinking. I’ll just propose a change to the contract.
He’s a stallion and has one foal. But she already made the appointment for gelding him because my trainer wouldn’t take him as a stallion . Also my teenage daughter will ride him too so safety is important. 
he is very beautiful. I’ll get more pictures when I visit.
I want to give him great training and a forever, loving home but I can’t sign something that my gut tells me is not right.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

I just wrote her my suggestions . I hope she understands it. My lawyer also told me that with inflation the loss we take will get higher every year with that set price. My lawyer also doesn’t know of a single case of set price back purchasing for an unbroken horse.
I can only pray about it. I think it’s important to be honest with her. She seemed nice and reasonable. She was fine zingele him before we get him and to keep him boarded at her place for four weeks until my trainer can get him.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> So this is a stallion. Can we see some other pictures please?
> 
> When I bought my Arabian stallion I signed a clause that I would never have him gelded. And I didn't. He was beautiful and perfect and his pedigree made the hairline of Arab experts shoot back when they read it. I kept him a stallion even though it meant that he could not be boarded at most places (I kept him on the ranch) or ride him in company. Stallions have two things in the back of their minds at all time. Breeding and fighting.
> 
> View attachment 1114668


Is that your stallion? He’s very beautiful


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you. He was my previous horse but he passed away last year. The horse I have now is a black bay Saddlebred. He is black in the winter time and and dark bay in the summer. I really like black horses of breeds that are all about shape such as Arabians, Saddlebreds and Friesians. There is no other color on a black to distract the eye.

Here is something I wrote about my black Arabian for an English class

.
Drinkers of the Wind


The horse of the North African desert that is the oldest and purest breed of horses in the world. Large of eye, ever alert, fleet of foot and able to run many leagues without rest, bands of the desert horses wandered into the Fertile Crescent seeking pasture over 6000 years ago. Highly prized for racing and for war, the horses were brought in to live closely, even within the tents of the people, and their names traced back by word of mouth for countless generations. All horses of Babylonia, Egypt, Macedonia and Greece sprang from them. Kept pure or 'Asil' by the Bedu people of Arabia, and brought into Spain by the Moors and all of Europe by the Crusaders, the Arabian horses carried their fire and have improved all the horse breeds of the world










. This is the black stallion Masood whose name means fortunate or lucky in Arabic. Because of his coal black color he appears to be all intensified shape lit with gleams of light. His beauty draws all beauty irresistibly to himself as a Black Hole draws in the stars of heaven. Astonishing to look at when still, yet when he moves he is all curves with a fluid grace. He moves as if he hears music. In fact, he does hear it, for he IS music. It is the song of the wind. So it is written in the Koran, God took a handful of the South wind and said Condense, I bid thee make an incursion into the morning. I give thee flight without wings.
.....................................................................................................................................................
Lucky lived free on our Texas ranch and was a kind and gentle stallion. At night would come to my call with the sound of approaching thunder, materializing before me out of the dark as if the night itself had come alive. Then....the touch of a velvet nose.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> Thank you. He was my previous horse but he passed away last year. The horse I have now is a black bay Saddlebred. He is black in the winter time and and dark bay in the summer. I really like black horses of breeds that are all about shape such as Arabians, Saddlebreds and Friesians. There is no other color on a black to distract the eye.
> 
> Here is something I wrote about my black Arabian for an English class
> 
> ...


That is lovely written. 
Im sorry your stallion passed away but I’m happy you found a new good horse. I love black horses too.
Yesterday in the Late evening I proposed the bill of sale change. I told her what Id be comfortable with and signed that version. I also write that we are ready to transfer the money if she is fine with everything. This morning she messaged me that I she’d like a check and everything sounds good.
Im very relieved and saved a copy of the contract. It’s only digital, so I will print it. But it has our signatures on it. I’ll probably drive there to give her the check and get his papers into my possession at that time. I’ll take lots of pictures of him then. I only have two photos of him that the seller took and they are not showing how amazingly beautiful he is. He has a very nice shape. He is about 15.1-15.2 hands tall. His face has the Arabian shape but not overly exaggerated. Just the right shape like I see in 
Arabia, Iran etc. 
He is such an amazing horse. I’m so happy to get him.since he’s young I’ll have so much time with him, hopefully. My trainer said he can go many directions with his build and temper.
His ancestry is really good and includes some amazing, famous stallions. In Central and South America Arabians are very loved. My family in Guatemala is so happy for us.
Considering his beauty and temperament Ibfeel that Ingot lucky with him. Yes, he’s green, only trained in groundwork but I have the time and let’s face it: money it’ll take to train him and then we can decide where to go with him regarding specialization. I may paid much more than I initially planned but the price is still very fair. I like most horses, all have their pros and cons. But I didn’t want to just buy a green horse at auction just because it’s cheap. I wanted a black horse with great genetics that can go many directions. I feel that’s what I got. My trainer said in 6 months I’ll be able to ride him without her. Until then he’ll be trained with her and I on him when it is time. I’m prepared for a year of hard work, bonding and adventure.
If you have any advice regarding Arabian horses, I’d gladly take it. I know they are highly intelligent


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nataleia90 said:


> Hello,
> I am in the process of purchasing a horse. A four year old black Arabian, untrained, green.
> The seller wants right of first refusal so she has the first option to buy him back should I want to sell him. I want a horse for life so I don’t think it will happen but who knows what could happen.
> I don’t mind giving her that option but my issue is that she wants the contract to state that *she can buy him back for the same amount that I purchased him for.* She knows that I have arranged for him to be trained for many months, maybe one year with a very good trainer and I pay for that quite the amount.
> ...


Absolutely not. 
Should this happen, horse will have increased in value with training and experience.

Right of first refusal means that YOU set the price, and then you contact her before putting horse up for the public. If she declines, you proceed to sell the horse. 

And even still, in most places, right of first refusal like this for a horse just usually doesn't hold any legal grounds. 
But absolutely not selling the horse back for the same purchase price. That's just crazy.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

How great, she went for your new contract.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nataleia90 said:


> That is lovely written.
> Im sorry your stallion passed away but I’m happy you found a new good horse. I love black horses too.
> Yesterday in the Late evening I proposed the bill of sale change. I told her what Id be comfortable with and signed that version. I also write that we are ready to transfer the money if she is fine with everything. This morning she messaged me that I she’d like a check and everything sounds good.
> Im very relieved and saved a copy of the contract. It’s only digital, so I will print it. But it has our signatures on it. I’ll probably drive there to give her the check and get his papers into my possession at that time. I’ll take lots of pictures of him then. I only have two photos of him that the seller took and they are not showing how amazingly beautiful he is. He has a very nice shape. He is about 15.1-15.2 hands tall. His face has the Arabian shape but not overly exaggerated. Just the right shape like I see in
> ...


BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I don’t know how I missed this post but I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

1. Don’t be surprised if he doesn’t connect to you right away - perhaps for a very long time. Arabs are “to their death loyal” and he has just lost his person. It may take him a long time to over his loss. He will, thankfully be in a barn full of horses to help occupy his mind.

His trainer hopefully is a compassionate person who will watch his emotional/behavioral reactions.

2. Arabs do NOT like to be pushed or forced into something. They have to think something is their idea - to be shown an idea, given time to think about it, and then they will accept if they think it’s a fair idea.

Arabs are smart to their own undoing—- it’s what gets them into trouble with owners and trainers who want to push them in a wrong way.

Kinda like when Patrick Swayze (a die hard Arabian lover/owner BTW) said “nobody puts Baby in a corner, in the movie “Dirty Dancing” 

Patrick Swayze passed some years back but if you google “Patrick Swayze’s Arabians”. You will get some good hits to look at

3. The Arabian I rescued, when he was seven, eventually recovered to where he went from the bottom of the pecking order to second in command. Streeter was the horse the other two complained to when they thought Duke was being too rough on them

Streeter went directly back to Skowronek on his top side - Polish bred. A few crosses to both brothers, Raffles & Raseyn. His half sister, NH Love Potion, sold for just over two million dollars at auction, slightly ahead of when the Arab market crashed.

Streeter was born in 1986, right in the middle of all those Arabian financial woes, so his value was a lot less; it didn’t help that his sweet self was only 13.3H.

When I found him, his body score was a middle three on the Henneke scale plus he had a vertebra injury that would never allow him to carry anyone over 100 pounds. He became an excellent lesson horse for small children and he catered to babies. 

It sounds as if your Jack ha been raised correctly and being green is nothing, IMHO. If your trainer understands who he is right from the beginning, I think he will progress faster than any other horse she has trained.

I worry because of your initial comment that she thinks Arabs are flighty. They are not, they have a clearly defined way of how things are supposed to be when interacting with a human.

They don’t like pushed. By and large they are a Type B personality and don’t like hypertensiv-hurry up Type A people ordering them around

I have had to lay five horses to rest in my lifetime - four from old age and I miss all of them. Streeter passed in May, 2015 at age 29. He had the best care, including chiropractors, that I could give him.

I miss this little Sweetie Face and his comedic ways. When his eyes really sparkled and his ears came as far forward as he could get them, I knew mischief was in the making from him.

RIP my precious and much loved Wallstreeter, barn name Streeter. He was 23 or 24 in this pic. The background is enhanced but the s ow on Streeter is real.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know I for one am awaiting a introduction to and some pictures shared {pretty please} when the deal is finalized and safe to do so...
So happy & pleased for you this is working out...
🐴...


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I don’t know how I missed this post but I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> 1. Don’t be surprised if he doesn’t connect to you right away - perhaps for a very long time. Arabs are “to their death loyal” and he has just lost his person. It may take him a long time to over his loss. He will, thankfully be in a barn full of horses to help occupy his mind.
> 
> ...


He looks super pretty. I’m impressed that you remember what my trainer said about Arabs being spooky. She owns one half Arabian and I think that’s where her experience is coming from. But the seller and my trainer talked about the horse and our expectations etc. she was hesitant to take him as a stallion so we found a solution. She said he’s a good , beautiful horse, very calm and has friendly eyes. The only negative is that he seems a tiny bit lazy sometimes. After every round he stops and looks at me as if he’s asking „ is that enough? Should I go on? Ok. I’ll go on“ . He waits for my response. But my trainer is ready to work with him and she has much knowledge and treats all her horses and boarded horses very well. I looked at other places before deciding to board with her. I was at one place and so many horses had eye infections that the barn owner just wiped with a dirty rug that was laying around. That shocked me so much. I’d never leave my horse there. So I’m happy I found a good place and that I can do training board there as well. If we go to some discipline like Dressage hunter jumper later he’d probably need training elsewhere but that’s a long time in the future.
This horse is so kind. So calm and he loves it when I stroke over him. He’s my dream horse and I’ll work to keep it that way. I know that his great grandfather was worth a high amount of money. His name is Magnum Psyche and he’s very famous in Latin American Arabian circles.
I feel lucky to get him. The seller was very selective of who she’ll sell too. I feel she made him a lower price than she could have gotten so she can make more demands in the contract etc. she’s very attached. I understand but I’m happy we found a proper solution and I copied the contract and I’ll let her sign a paper that states that I gave her a check with the full purchase amount for buying Jack and gaining full ownership of him. Just in case. Also for my taxes should I need it. We just are getting green cards so we keep almost all papers.
You seem to have lots of experience with Arabians. I try to read a lot to learn but I guess it’ll just take some time to fully bond with him


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I know I for one am awaiting a introduction to and some pictures shared {pretty please} when the deal is finalized and safe to do so...
> So happy & pleased for you this is working out...
> 🐴...


Thank you. I’m pleased and happy too it’s working out. I’ll drive there very soon to give her the money and let her sign a paper that states I bought him in full purchase amount and that she got the money.
He’ll get gelded tomorrow. It hurts me a bit and I feel sorry . But at least he wasn’t gelded before he reached his full height and size . I wouldn’t want for him to be always without other horses company and the winters can get so cold. He’s already got a son and knows his job and no boarder here would take him. I’ll need more time to build my own barn and pasture with the current lumber market and all contractors busy until spring 2022. so there’s no way around gelding him. I know another person offered more money than I did to use Jack as a stallion to breed for black but the seller didn’t want him to be a lonely stud forever. So she took my offer even though it was less money.
In a few days when he’s over it I’ll make photos of him. The sellers photos truly don’t do him justice but I know it can be hard to take great pictures.
I still can’t believe that I get a black Arabian. I still miss not having a black Friesan here and I know that since childhood I loved black horses. I will start a thread for him in a while to introduce him and record his progress. This should be an amazing adventure and I’ll update about it. He’s amazingly beautiful in person.he’s completely black and has just a tiny bit of very dark brown faded on his nose but you have to be close to see it. I always wear black so I think we’ll look good together. My goth look would probably look weird on a colorful horse....
I’ll post pics soon


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Nataleia90 , you and Jack will have a Great partnership. I hope his trainer never tries to push the two of you to a point that learning and/or showing are no longer fun. 

Arabians have always owned the bigger share of the horse part of my soul. I have studied them for years.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

AragoASB said:


> Thank you. He was my previous horse but he passed away last year. The horse I have now is a black bay Saddlebred. He is black in the winter time and and dark bay in the summer. I really like black horses of breeds that are all about shape such as Arabians, Saddlebreds and Friesians. There is no other color on a black to distract the eye.
> 
> Here is something I wrote about my black Arabian for an English class
> 
> ...


*
"Drinkers of the Wind".*...I read that book when I was a pre-teen.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Me too 

I would just like to say that stallions don't have to be lonely. I kept my black stallion all his life with a mini stallion friend. They formed a 'bachelor band' of two. That is what wild horses do. Every wild stallion can not win mares, most cannot. So they form bachelor bands for the security of herd life. They play fight. My two certainly did. The black had little horse bites all over the lower parts of himself because that is all Dinky could reach. Those two were best friends. They lived free in a big pasture, not locked in a box stall. The only thing It is a pain in the behind to have stallions if you want to ride with others.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> Me too
> 
> I would just like to say that stallions don't have to be lonely. I kept my black stallion all his life with a mini stallion friend. They formed a 'bachelor band' of two. That is what wild horses do. Every wild stallion can not win mares, most cannot. So they form bachelor bands for the security of herd life. They play fight. My two certainly did. The black had little horse bites all over the lower parts of himself because that is all Dinky could reach. Those two were best friends. They lived free in a big pasture, not locked in a box stall. The only thing It is a pain in the behind to have stallions if you want to ride with others.


I didn’t mean to suggest that all stallions have to be lonely, sorry. But in our situation there’s no alternative to gelding. My husband is so sad about it because he’s such a pretty stallion and feels it’s a shame.
In Germany there’s chemical castration called immunocastration but I don’t think it’s an option where we live in Pennsylvania. 
I hope everything goes well tomorrow


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Nataleia, you mentioned wanting to know more about arabs so I'd like to share what mine was like. He was pure polish from racing stock, born in 1983. He was also my first horse. He had bonded with the previous owners son but had an injury and could only be used for light riding. My sister rode him first but decided he wasn't a good fit so she gave him to me. Anyway, that horse just knew when he became mine and didn't take any time at all to bond closely with. We had to board and had him for a few weeks but like the first time I went out at night to see him he was in his stall and the barn was totally dark. I opened the barn door and said his name and he was the only horse to answer--just a soft little nicker. I was in love! 

He had excellent ground manners and took care of me in the saddle even with all my dumb newbie mistakes. I was told that he reared over backwards with his previous owner but he never even tried to go off the ground with me. This is a big deal because I would push him to go places on the trail he balked at and I probably pulled on his mouth more than I should. Also what I didn't know at the time is his saddle didn't fit right and it hurt I'm sure but he never ever tried to dump me. Years later he let me know that it was time to stop riding because he would stop all the time and do body shakes and nicker when I dismounted--lol! I tried different saddles and supplements and chiropractors but nothing helped anymore so I retired him. Instead of riding with my friends we would still go along with me walking and leading him down the road--he loved it. 

When I played with him in the round pen he wasn't lazy--he just stopped going around a after a few times because he already knew all that and didn't see any reason to keep going over all the same old stuff! Instead he just wanted to hang out--he would lip at my hair or just gaze at me intently waiting for some response. I love those big, soft arab eyes! He also would always come running from the field when he saw me and even "protected" me from my new horse--or maybe he was jealous??! That could be it cause after I got another riding horse my arab seemed to know pretty quick that my attentions were divided. He got kind of distant with me and my sister said he acted depressed. This went on for about 6 months before I noticed his old sweet self come back--can you imagine a horse being that emotional? But he did forgive me, thank God! 

Oh and one more thing--he nickered a lot--different from other horses cause it was really long and drawn out--sounded so funny and cute! He was 28 when I had to have him put down from severe colic due to cancer spreading through his body, per the vet. It was a few years ago now and I still get teary eyed when I think of how truly special he was.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Your new horse sounds just wonderful--I really hope everything goes well for all involved. The horse in my avatar is also black bay in summer and glossy black in winter--so beautiful. Looking forward to more pictures of your guy!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Nataleia90 said:


> That is lovely written.
> Im sorry your stallion passed away but I’m happy you found a new good horse. I love black horses too.
> Yesterday in the Late evening I proposed the bill of sale change. I told her what Id be comfortable with and signed that version. I also write that we are ready to transfer the money if she is fine with everything. This morning she messaged me that I she’d like a check and everything sounds good.
> Im very relieved and saved a copy of the contract. It’s only digital, so I will print it. But it has our signatures on it. I’ll probably drive there to give her the check and get his papers into my possession at that time. I’ll take lots of pictures of him then. I only have two photos of him that the seller took and they are not showing how amazingly beautiful he is. He has a very nice shape. He is about 15.1-15.2 hands tall. His face has the Arabian shape but not overly exaggerated. Just the right shape like I see in
> ...


So what’s his name??? 😍


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Luna’s rider said:


> So what’s his name??? 😍


Im debating on a name. The seller named him Blackjack, nicknamed Jack. I want something more ...Majestic I’d say
Im considering a German name

Schattenfell

( That was the Name of the horse of the wizard Gandalf in the Lord of the Rings. In the Movie the horse is white and it doesn’t make much sense but in the book it’s a grey horse.) it translates to shadowed fur

Im also considering names from my favorite book series, the Ulldart ( if anyone likes fantasy and hasn’t read it, it’s fantastic, not at all like the lord of the rings , more drama, romance andnecromancy)

Nerestro
( a Knight That has a very epic story and basicallybecomes a martyr)

Lorin 
( son of the former king and necromancy Lorik , after his child is killed he goes on a hunt for vengeance)

Angor
( God of war and honor in this Story)

Krutor. 
( possibly my favorite, he’s the youngest son of the former king and is born mentally disadvantaged and physically he’s often described grotesque with immense growth .his mother tried to abort him and his siblings , they have been triplets through a toxic drink because she’s the most beautiful woman in the world and fears for her figure and it affected only Krutor )But he’s the most loving, faithful son and becomes the citizens favorite, he also is like a giant and a strong warrior despite his challenges)

these are my thoughts of names. I like the story of each of these names and I’m struggling to choose.
Schattenfell would fit a black Arabian just perfectly I think. I’m not sure if English speakers can pronounce it though and I don’t want him then to be stuck with a nickname.
Maybe Krutor is my favorite story wise.
Hard decision....


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Nataleia90 said:


> Im debating on a name. The seller named him Blackjack, nicknamed Jack. I want something more ...Majestic I’d say
> Im considering a German name
> 
> Schattenfell
> ...


Angor is also great, with an English accent  I live in Switzerland (the German side) and love all of your names…! Except for Jack.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Is Angor pronounced like anger in English?


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> Is Angor pronounced like anger in English?


It’s pronounced like ang ore


----------



## 275787 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nataleia90 said:


> Hello,
> I am in the process of purchasing a horse. A four year old black Arabian, untrained, green.
> The seller wants right of first refusal so she has the first option to buy him back should I want to sell him. I want a horse for life so I don’t think it will happen but who knows what could happen.
> I don’t mind giving her that option but my issue is that she wants the contract to state that she can buy him back for the same amount that I purchased him for. She knows that I have arranged for him to be trained for many months, maybe one year with a very good trainer and I pay for that quite the amount.
> ...


Hello Nataliea90,
Contrary to some of the "advice" you are receiving on this thread, if you enter into a written agreement with the former owner, it CAN be enforceable. A court will look at the terms of the agreement, and if you and the previous owner both had an understanding of the terms. As an attorney and horse owner, I have seen this happen and it often doesn't end well. Please talk to an attorney in the jurisdiction (most likely the state) in which you are making this agreement - not the jurisdiction in which you live, if different. If you haven't yet signed the bill of sale with the terms of first right of refusal, I suggest you add in that you will sell the horse back at the price you purchased him for, PLUS the amount you have invested for training. Good luck with this. I hope he becomes yours forever.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Pinewood Stable said:


> Hello Nataliea90,
> Contrary to some of the "advice" you are receiving on this thread, if you enter into a written agreement with the former owner, it CAN be enforceable. A court will look at the terms of the agreement, and if you and the previous owner both had an understanding of the terms. As an attorney and horse owner, I have seen this happen and it often doesn't end well. Please talk to an attorney in the jurisdiction (most likely the state) in which you are making this agreement - not the jurisdiction in which you live, if different. If you haven't yet signed the bill of sale with the terms of first right of refusal, I suggest you add in that you will sell the horse back at the price you purchased him for, PLUS the amount you have invested for training. Good luck with this. I hope he becomes yours forever.


Thank you. I proposed a contract change to her and she agreed. It says reasonable market value now. But the bill of sale has no handwritten signatures on it. Just our names printed and I’m not sure if that holds much ground. I have however a hand signed letter, stating that she received payment in full from me for the horse to gain full ownership.


----------

